
The Known Known - prostoalex
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/09/27/privacy-technology-known-known/
======
sfsylvester
Super interesting read. Especially:

>"The privacy right established by Roe was not absolute. In the words of the
Court:

'The pregnant woman cannot be isolated in her privacy. She carries an embryo
and, later, a fetus, if one accepts the medical definitions of the developing
young in the human uterus…. The woman’s privacy is no longer sole and any
right of privacy she possesses must be measured accordingly.'

This, as we’ve witnessed in the intervening years, is the legal wedge that the
anti-abortion movement has used to pick apart Roe."

As someone who has grown up in a country whose highest jurists have also
historically been members of the higher parliament chamber and therefore
subject to continuous parliamentary review, I'm continually interested in the
way the decisions of 9 purposely separate individuals can set the political
discourse of an issue of many generations, if not permanently.

Abortion with Roe vs Wade is obviously an extreme example, but are there any
other times this has happened? Are there any US movements, other than extreme
libertarianism or political anarchism that do away with this current process?

Any resources/book recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

